# long fin rams and shrimp



## joefish691 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hello,
I am setting up a new 45g and I really want to get shrimp. I dont know anything about shrimp, and my wife is really set on getting LongFin Blue rams. So my question is, will my shrimp get gobbled up by the Rams or will they get along.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

In general, most fish are going to make a snack of most shrimp whenever they get the opportunity. You might get lucky, but don't expect it. 

You might consider getting amano shrimp, they are great algae eaters and they are significantly larger than most other dwarf shrimp species. An adult amano is 2-3" long so that might help them avoid getting eaten. The negative is that amanos don't breed in freshwater so you won't have the joy of watching your shrimp breed. But amanos are great active shrimp and might fit the bill for you.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

The Blue Rams will say "All your shrimp are belong to us"


----------



## loj04 (Aug 17, 2003)

I have 2 German blue rams with red cherry shrimp in a 55g, and they seem to leave my shrimp alone (for the most part). I think this is because my tank is HEAVILY planted, and I feed my GBRs enough to where they don't both the shrimp for the most part.

I have a small 2.5 g tank at my office that I use to raise babies to a large enough size, and when they get big enough, I just dump them in my 55G. This has worked for me, but YMMV.


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

> The Blue Rams will say "All your shrimp are belong to us"


The rams need to work on their grammar. But then again, english is probably not their native language. I guess it would be spanish or maybe german. 

Just kidding...


----------



## joshd (Oct 16, 2009)

So my experience and opinion is that if it is heavily planted enough, a decent number of shrimp will survive. But you will almost never see them. I have a 40G with a pair of angels and 3 GBR. I dropped a load of RCS in the tank (my other tank was being over run with them). I didn't think any had survived, but when I just recently tore down the tank to do a re-scape there were quite a few shrimp in there. But I never saw them (always on full alert for attacking fish). I think John Paul's idea of amano shrimp would give you some shrimp to actually see swimming about the tank. But I would make sure that you didn't put them in the tank until they were pretty big. This is all just my opinion and experience....:blah:
Good luck.


----------



## SumTinsFishy (Nov 27, 2009)

I have Yellow shrimp and four rams germans and EBRs. They leave the shrimp alone, but there have never been any baby shrimps in that tank either.


----------

